# Turntable with preamp recommendations



## cubiclecrusher (May 21, 2013)

I have a basement 2.0 system powered by a Marantz NR1402. This AVR does not have a phono input.

I have a large collection of potentially damaged vinyl (from house fire). I will be washing and testing each album. Keepers will be saved in new sleeves, those damaged beyond repair will be turned into wall art.

The Marantz TT42P turntable has a built-in pre-amp and runs for about $360 (w/ 3 year warranty) and seems to be something I'd like. So I'd like to consider $400 my top-budget. I'm willing to consider external phono pre-amps.

I would prefer to run my tests on a "cheaper" turntable because all I want to do at this stage is see if they still play. A cheap used turntable plus an external amp seems like a possible solution but I've heard mixed-reviews about buying used turntables.

Does anyone have any other turntable + preamp recommendations for me? Or general words of wisdom regarding turntables, vinyl and such?


----------



## PT800 (Feb 19, 2008)

I don't know about the TT42P. But I have the TT15S1. Its a very good turntable.
My combo is the TT15S1 with a Parasound P7 pre-amp. The P7 has by far the best phono stage amp I've ever used. There is also the Parasound 2100 pre-amp...but I don't know how good that phono stage is compared to the P7.
If you allow yourself to think ahead, the better the phono pre-amp the more satisfying the sound from LPs for years to come.


----------



## cubiclecrusher (May 21, 2013)

Thanks.

The Denon DP-300F has an internal pre-amp that can be turned off. A feature like that might assist in it's upgrade-ability.

Perhaps it's a better choice.


----------



## cubiclecrusher (May 21, 2013)

So...here are some price options:

$285 - Denon DP-300F - has built-in pre-amp that can be turned off.
$360 - Marantz TT42p - built-in pre-amp
$299 + preamp - Pro-Ject Debut III

Preamp Options:
$45 - TCC TC-750 BLACK Audiophile Phono Preamp
$190 - Bugle2
$190 - Cambridge 640p
$200 - MUSICAL FIDELITY - V-LPS Mk II

I'm having difficulty finding out how "adjustable" some of these turntables are, but admittedly, I know very little about 'tables. I assuming I want an adjustable counterweight, are there other adjustments to look for?


----------



## cubiclecrusher (May 21, 2013)

FYI - I know this isn't "Vinyl Shack", but I figured I'd post an update anyway.

I went "budget":

$30 - Pioneer PL-512 manual turntable from local seller
$50 - TCC TC-750LC Phono Preamp

I'll decide on a replacement cartridge, and will be in business on my vinyl refurb project.

Whew.

Case closed.


----------

